
Show HN: Process Content Security Policy Violations with SQL, Send to Slack - dylburger
https://pipedream.com/@dylburger/process-content-security-policy-violations-run-sql-on-violation-data-send-to-slack-p_brC8vJ/readme
======
dylburger
Hi y'all, I'm a co-founder at Pipedream. During a recent refactor of our CSP,
we used this workflow to store and aggregate CSP violations using SQL to
report on our violation data. This helped us find a few entries we missed
because our CSP was too strict.

Now that we've got a new CSP running in production, it's nice to get
violations sent to Slack so we can identify other potential issues.

Tools like [https://report-uri.com/](https://report-uri.com/) are great for
reporting on CSP violations, but we found this was an easy way to roll our own
and get some advanced functionality (SQL, running Node code on each violation
to filter and format the violation JSON) with little work.

You can copy and extend this workflow in any way you'd like!

